# Idolomantis diabolica L3 molt - Time Lapse Video



## Precarious (Sep 25, 2010)

Soundtrack by Precarious :walkman:


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 25, 2010)

Sweet. I got nervous while I was watching it just because of my recent experiences....


----------



## guapoalto049 (Sep 25, 2010)

Look at those coxae...gettin biiiiiiggg!


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice video.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Sep 25, 2010)

Precarious said:


>


NEVER, EVER, EVER CEASE TO ENTERTAIN ME!!!!!


----------



## Ghostie (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice work as always dude.

Reminds me of that dragon ball Z character Freeza when it transforms 7 ridiculous times or whatever it was. :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Sep 25, 2010)

Ghostie said:


> Reminds me of that dragon ball Z character Freeza when it transforms 7 ridiculous times or whatever it was. :lol:


What!?!? Idolos are just a Dragon Ball Z rip off! I want my money back. :angry:


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 25, 2010)

Precarious said:


> What!?!? Idolos are just a Dragon Ball Z rip off! I want my money back. :angry:


I'm tortured by my son and boyfriend to watch Dragon Ball Z every Saturday morning. It used to be everyday, but I cancelled the cable so it's only Saturday morning now....


----------



## shorty (Sep 26, 2010)

Amazing video. It's so amazing how they crawl out of their own skin. I am fascinated by their act of molting.

Did you sit through the entire duration of the molt? How long did it take?

Also, I like the videos on your YouTube page, especially the Sibylla pretiosa L2-L3 video. The music fit that video so perfectly. What equipment and/or programs are you using to make the music for your videos?

And I know what you mean about them being the mosquito mantis! I just got some L2 and L3 nymphs and they are constantly in motion.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 27, 2010)

shorty said:


> Amazing video. It's so amazing how they crawl out of their own skin. I am fascinated by their act of molting.
> 
> Did you sit through the entire duration of the molt? How long did it take?
> 
> ...


I actually held the camera (as steady as possible) through the whole process. Should have used a tripod. :wacko: I never really timed it, but I guess the molt takes about 20 minutes once it really gets rolling. Then they hang till it hardens, of course. The adults take another half hour or so to uncoil their wings.

I've got more molt videos at YouTube and posted in the forums. I actually caught some footage today of a Sibylla pretiosa molting to, I believe, L4. Not the best since it was in a deli cup, but I'll try to get that posted soon.

I do all my music production in Ableton Live 8. I use a lot of VST plugins for glitching and FX. The ambient tracks are mostly a great softsynth called Camel Audio Alchemy. Also get a lot of use out of the Access Virus TI. And I've got tons of analog synths and studio gear. Feel free to PM me if you want more music info. unk:


----------

